# First Snowboard sizing... please help!!



## jack.collings (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys I'm currently looking at a brand new burton custom Flying V online and it's size is 155W. I am 185cm and 90kgs or 200 pounds which ever way you look at it. I was wondering if the 155 would be too short of a board for what I need and my level of riding. 

I have never ridden a snow board before but I am working a whole season at lake Louise in 2014/15 so I would improve quickly. I know that the smaller board are traditionally used in the park and are a lot easier to manuver but just wondering if it would be too short for me when I was starting out to learn?? 

Thanks guys id love some help!!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

look in the 158-162 range. youll be able to press those sizes pretty well for your weight. I would say a 155 would be the shortest you could go for a park board... you will be better off learning on something a little bigger because i assume youll be all over the mountain when youre first learning and in your first year trying to figure out your style.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Also, you do realize that the board you were looking at is a wide. What size feet do you have? A wide will make it harder to initiate turns if you don't need it.


----------



## jack.collings (Feb 17, 2014)

andrewdod said:


> look in the 158-162 range. youll be able to press those sizes pretty well for your weight. I would say a 155 would be the shortest you could go for a park board... you will be better off learning on something a little bigger because i assume youll be all over the mountain when youre first learning and in your first year trying to figure out your style.


Yeah but would the longer board be redundant after a few months of solid boarding? Because I wasnt planning on having to upgrade the board halfway through? Is there a size that is long enough to start to learn on and also give me the versatility to do tricks and use it in a park environment once I improved?

Ps I looked on the weight on evo.com for the board and they said the board is good to 180lbs will that be a a major problem if I'm too heavy for that recommendation?


----------



## jack.collings (Feb 17, 2014)

DevilWithin said:


> Also, you do realize that the board you were looking at is a wide. What size feet do you have? A wide will make it harder to initiate turns if you don't need it.


I'm a size 12-13 US so the wide boards are my only option. I found this package with the binding and boots included used once with the board for a very good price so that's why I have been tempted into buying the shorter board, if you guys have any more tips I would love your help.


----------

